

ASKHN: Advice regarding my wiki project - taoist

Hi.I operate wikiaudio.It doesn't garner that much traffic but regardless I would like to explore the possibilities of making it a multilingual project. The problem is I only speak English so I would need to find incentives to have, at the very least, one multilingual moderator per language.So, I was wondering what kind of incentives do you think I could present to attract anyone who would possibly want the role? I have a loose idea for a "business model" but it requires high volume traffic and a reliable community of audio fanatics.At this point I can hardly get anyone to contribute to this thing in English let alone another language, but personally I'm ok with that because I enjoy building it up myself and see the long term value in doing so.I thought I would ask for perspectives.Thanx
======
mrphoebs
Maybe you could start by seeding content in english. Once there is traction
and people start seeing the value of the platform/community there will be
volunteers to help add multilingual support.

